# Ángulo efectivo potenciómetro



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola, 

Me gustaría saber si es posible modificar de alguna manera el ángulo efectivo de un potenciómetro. 
Tengo un pote de 10K con 270º de giro, pero con un ángulo efectivo de 40º en su zona central. Necesito disminuir este ángulo ya que no consigo encontrar potenciometros rotatorios de menos de 40º y necesito por lo menos uno de 30º ya que el recorrido mecanico que hace la pieza es muy corto.

Mi pregunta, para concretar es la siguiente; ¿existe alguna forma de variar esto? ¿podría usar un microcontrolador para variar la salida y de alguna forma "amplificarla"?

Gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Basalto (Abr 22, 2013)

No sé a lo que te refieres con 30º de angulo efectivo en su zona central. Pero ¿has mirado potenciometros de precisión como estos?

http://www.bourns.com/ProductLine.aspx?name=precision_pots_singleturn


----------



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola Basalto,

He visto un montón de potes y especificaciones y ninguno (de momento) se acerca a lo que necesito.

Lo del angulo es algo que me costo mucho averiguar, y resulta que los potenciometros, o almenos algunos pueden tener un angulo mecanico y otro electrico o efectivo. Por ejemplo si un pote tiene 270º puede que su zona más "activa" sea la central. Yo he mirado en farnell y tienen algo para elegir pero no me encaja el voltaje. No se si me explico bien, pero pongo este enlace y mira el Effective electrical angle.

http://www.ctscorp.com/components/Datasheets/251.pdf

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2013)

Amigo fooons, deberias explicar la aplicacion que estas dandole a tu potenciometro.
Pues el mismo no tiene una zona especificamente "activa", se trata solo de una pista resistiva, por el cual transita un cursor.
Supongo que tu comentario hace referencia, a que el ajuste que obtienes es muy critico.
La solucion es, utilizar un potenciometro de un valor mas pequeño, y añadir resistencias en los extremos, con esto aumentas una pequeña zona de valores resistivos, en un angulo mayor de ajuste.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2013)

Yo tampoco lo entiendo, aclaralo por favor.
¿En que circuito lo usas?

Todos los potenciometros que he visto en mi vida tienen 0Ω a 0º y el valor total a 270º (mas o menos ese ángulo) Jamás en mi vida he visto un potenciometro que tenga 125º que no haga nada 30º que si que funcione y otros 125º que no funcione. 
Me imagino que estás  seleccionando mal el potenciometro, si a ti solo te van 30º en el centro, lo que tienes que hacer es poner una resistencia fija del valor ómico de los 150º primeros y luego un potenciometro con el valor en Ohm de esos 30º en serie, así dispondrás de los 270º para regular.

Haciendo números sobre el caso de 10k
Si 10k son 270º y solo aprovechas 40º lo que necesitas es un potenciometro de 40/270·10=1.48k≈1k5
Y si va en la zona central quiere decir que no te valen los (270-40)/2=115º primeros grados que corresponden a 115/270*10=4,25k

Osea, pon en serie una resistencia de 4k2 con un potenciometro de 1k5 en lugar del potenciometro de 10k y tendrás tu regulación desde 0º hasta 270º.


----------



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo fooons, deberias explicar la aplicacion que estas dandole a tu potenciometro.
> Pues el mismo no tiene una zona especificamente "activa", se trata solo de una pista resistiva, por el cual transita un cursor.
> Supongo que tu comentario hace referencia, a que el ajuste que obtienes es muy critico.
> La solucion es, utilizar un potenciometro de un valor mas pequeño, y añadir resistencias en los extremos, con esto aumentas una pequeña zona de valores resistivos, en un angulo mayor de ajuste.



Cierto amigo Gudino,

La aplicación que intento darle es para un sistema de dirección de joystick. Éste tiene muy poco recorrido en los ejes y el potenciómetro no llega a dar los valores para derecha o izquierda o arriba abajo.

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2013)

Vale, entonces estás en el caso contrario de lo que te he dicho.

¿Como está conectado? ¿Potenciometro o reostato, a donde va la señal?


----------



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Creo que en efecto me explico mal. En el pdf hay un potenciometro que funciona así, tiene 270º pero un angulo efectivo de 40º. Que no quiere decir que solo funcione ahi, sino que es la zona en la que trabaja con los valores críticos o algo así.
La verdad es que es bastante raro y hasta a mi me suena raro el intentar explicarlo pero si quereis os puedo dibujar las pistas del potenciometro que antes tenia puesto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2013)

Se puede mejorar la regulación eficaz del movimiento del potenciómetro pero hay que conocer el circuito


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2013)

Necesito saber como está conectado y como lees esa señal y para que la usas.


----------



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Vale, entonces estás en el caso contrario de lo que te he dicho.
> 
> ¿Como está conectado? ¿Potenciometro o reostato, a donde va la señal?



Voy a buscar el antiguo pote y os lo fotografío, sino hago un dibujo de como son las pistas. Es un potenciometro conectado a una placa base que hace de control y desplaza un pequeño cursor. tipo la calibracion de mandos en windows.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2013)

fooons dijo:


> Voy a buscar el antiguo pote y os lo fotografío, sino hago un dibujo de como son las pistas. Es un potenciometro conectado a una placa base que hace de control.



Con "*Solo*" la foto del potenciómetro no se puede hacer nada, hace falta conocer la tensión que controla o la corriente que maneja, o sea *"El esquema"*

Sin el esquema solo se pueden hacer estimaciones con un posible alto grado de error,


----------



## Basalto (Abr 22, 2013)

Vale, supongo que te refieres a que un potenciometro con un giro de 270º solo quieres utilizar 30º de la parte central de su giro.

Eso lo puedes hacer analógicamente modificando el offset para que el un extremo del 30º te de 0 V, y un amplificador operacional con una ganancia suficiente para que el giro contrario te proporcione los 5 V max.

Ej: En un extremo el potenciometro de ofrece 2V y en el otro extremo te da 3 V.

Con un offset de -2 V y una ganancia de 5, en un extremo te da 0V y el contrario 5V

Otra solución es hacerlo por software con un microcontrolador. Tomando por ejemplo como 0º el valor A000 del CAD y 30º el valor C000 y interpolando puntos. 

Un saludo


----------



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Basalto dijo:


> Vale, supongo que te refieres a que un potenciometro con un giro de 270º solo quieres utilizar 30º de la parte central de su giro.
> 
> Eso lo puedes hacer analógicamente modificando el offset para que el un extremo del 30º te de 0 V, y un amplificador operacional con una ganancia suficiente para que el giro contrario te proporcione los 5 V max.
> 
> ...


Gracias Basalto

Lo has explicado mucho mejor que yo. Eso es lo que quiero hacer traducido al lenguaje correcto. Cual de las 2 soluciones es más fácil?

Hay algun sitio donde ver un esquema de la solucion? En cuanto al microcontrolador, tengo un arduino mini, serviria?

Gracias de nuevo por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Basalto (Abr 22, 2013)

fooons dijo:


> Gracias Basalto
> 
> Lo has explicado mucho mejor que yo. Eso es lo que quiero hacer traducido al lenguaje correcto. Cual de las 2 soluciones es más fácil?
> 
> ...



Según que tipo de señal quieras tener en la salida, ¿Para que quieres utilizarlo? ¿El espacio sería un problema?.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2013)

¿Ves como hay que contarlo todo y no con cuentagotas?.
 ¡¡¡ Es que parece que sea el secreto de la esfinge o algo !!!

Para un arduino *NO NECESITAS NADA* solo necesitas programar bien.
Un arduino tiene 10 bits, osea 1024 posiciones, dudo que necesites tanta resolución para un potenciometro manual mas que nada porque la vibración de la mano va a ser mucho mayor que esa precisión.

Tan solo tienes que programar una ecuación de una recta y listo. Nada mas.


A ver, supongamos que quieres cero central y +100 a la derecha y -100 a la izquierda como resultado.

Pones el potenciometro a tope a la derecha y apuntas la lectura por ejemplo "LD"
Pones el potenciometro a tope a la izquierda y apuntas el resultado por ejemplo "LI"

conversión = (lectura_analógica_del_pin-(LA+LI)/2)*200/(LD-LI)

(o una ecuación similar, espero no haberme equivocado)

Y usas la conversión para lo que quieras en tu programa, te dará 0 con el potenciometro en el centro, +100 a tope a un lado y -100 a tope al otro. Siendo "a tope" los 20º que se puede mover a cada lado.


En pocas palabras:
Conversión =  (lectura_analógica_del_pin - lectura_en_el_centro * recorrido_resultado/(Lectura_mayor - lectura_menor)

Ten en cuenta que si 1024 son para 270º, para 40º vas a tener 40/270*1024=152 puntos de resolución, pero para un joystick son incluso demasiado, lo normal es que lo dejes en +-10 posiciones o así, no es tan preciso el movimiento de la mano.

Ciertamente luego está la solución hard, pero implica mucha complicación; una alimentación que supere los +5 y los 0V porque de lo contrario no tendrás todo el rango, el amplificador, ajustar el offset etc si necesariamente te hace falta mas resolución la tendrás que hacer, pero ojo con poner elementos no lineales porque en seguida tendrás errores.


----------



## fooons (Abr 22, 2013)

Entiendo, es cierto que, ahora que repaso los post la información la he dado por fascículos. 
De hecho podía haberlo dicho todo desde un principio, pero creo que no era capaz e explicarme bien, quizá por desconocimiento de si lo que quería hacer era un poco descabellado.

De todos modos, y con las directrices que me habéis dado le voy a dar un empujoncito y a programar el Arduino.

Gracias y, por supuesto pondré aquí los resultados.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 22, 2013)

Pero usas como potenciómetro o como reóstato ? Si lo usas como reóstato, con un tope al final del recorrido que quieras está arreglado. Y sí, hay potenciómetros que tienen un resistencia útil menor al recorrido. Eso se hace plateando los terminales sobre la pista. Según la longitud de la pista plateada queda la resistencia. Tengo potenciómetros así y otros con los dos extremos plateados quedando solo el medio libre. Pero el recorrido es de 270, solo que en los extremos no varía.


----------



## fooons (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola aquilesor,

Hay alguna forma fácil de construir un potenciómetro con esos límites a partir de uno que ya tenga yo. Iba a hacerlo con un Arduino como indicaba un compañero antes.

¿Cómo se platean las pistas?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 23, 2013)

Trata de conseguir pintura de plata. Tiene un color grisáseo. Yo la he usado para reparar circuitos y hasta el desempañador de la luneta del auto. Es fuerte, muy conductiva de un color grisáseo y viene en un frasquito con pincel como las de pintura de uñas. Yo preferería pintar uno de los extremos, el opuesto al inicial, para empezar desde cero ohms. Aquí en Argentina se vende en las tiendas de electrónica. Suerte con tu proyecto y me alegro de haberte podido ayudar aunque sea un poco. Si no la pides por correo a Digi Key de USA. O Jameco.com.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 23, 2013)

Amigo fooons, la idea de modificar un potenciometro es absurda. Es terriblemente mas sencillo utilizar un potenciometro de un valor menor(mas precisamente el valor que necesitas en el angulo que ves conveniente) y luego deberas añadir resistencias en cada extremo para compensar el valor total de resistencia, que tiene tu potenciometro actual.
Vamos con un ejem. suponemos que tu potenciometro tiene un valor ohmico de 10K, el margen resistivo que precisas es entre 7K y 8K, bueno entonces, 1er. paso, reemplazar el potenciometro por uno de valor a 1K(margen), luego añades  resistencias en un extremo hasta alcanzar 7K, luego en el otro extremo compensas con resistencias hasta lograr 2K.
Ahora bien si sumamos toda la serie sera: 7K+1K+2K=10K, obtenemos asi el valor de 10K antes mencionado. Bien que logramos con todo esto?, pues el angulo pequeño que tenias anteriormente como margen, ahora ha sido extendido en la totalidad que ofrece la mecanica de un potenciometro convencional.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 23, 2013)

Gudino, el amigo lo que quiere es un potenciómetro que tenga 40 grados de recorrido y el sistema que propones tiene el total: 270 (mas o menos, ningún pote que haya visto tiene eso exacto). Claro que no lo explica muy bien y tenemos que ir medio adivinando.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno estamos de acuerdo que no es muy claro,  si el compañero necesita trabajar con el potenciometro en un angulo mas pequeño que 40º, solo basta reemplazar el potenciometro por un valor mayor.


----------



## fooons (May 9, 2013)

Bueno amigos, al final lo solucioné. Encontré un potenciómetro que se ajusta bastante bien a las especificaciones que necesitaba.
Después de intensas búsquedas por diferentes webs de electrónica lo conseguí.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, puedes dar a conocer la solucion que encontraste?.


----------

